# Bonnypac GLASGOW is now doing Sonax



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

was in bonnypac today and there now doing SONAX stuff prices are good,think they had colour polish for around 3.99 glass cleaner was 1.99 was other sonax stuff too.worth a look.


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

robtech said:


> was in bonnypac today and there now doing SONAX stuff prices are good,think they had colour polish for around 3.99 glass cleaner was 1.99 was other sonax stuff too.worth a look.


also they had

ag srp 1 litre at 7.99

and the tcut clay kits at 9.99


----------



## bob stone (Apr 18, 2011)

Good to know not to far from me


----------



## rag1873 (May 26, 2010)

Bonnypac is so cheap for stuff. Good to know they are stocking that now. Ive bought a lot of decent products out there in the past but havent been in for ages!


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Where is this? And what is it is it a cash and carry type place?


----------



## chrissy14xsi (Feb 10, 2008)

next to the saab showroom under the kingston bridge


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Anyone able to confirm if they sell the sonax interior cleaner?


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

Spoony said:


> Anyone able to confirm if they sell the sonax interior cleaner?


is that a spray?

if so then as of today they had some at 2.50 plus vat

also tyre spray 2.50

and i noticed 1 litre of car shampoo was 1.99

also they have very concentrated bottles of turtle wax shampoo tiny bottle does 60 washes its 1.99 plus vat.

bonnypac is easy to get as its on the main bus route from paisley to glasgow area is tradeston

need to know exactly then google it

open till 7pm


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

its meant to be trade but its open to anyone but if your spending under i think 20 quid there a 50 p surcharge .but dont quote me on that.


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

Is it open to the public?

D'oh just read the post above


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Is there still a minimum spend or you pay a fee? I've spent many a happy time (and money) in there, they do 'Laser' tools as well.
Are you psychic?


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

robtech said:


> is that a spray?
> 
> if so then as of today they had some at 2.50 plus vat
> 
> ...


It is a spray mate, in a grey bottle. Might go try get a couple bottles tomorrow then.
I believe I've been before, are they a hassle to get in or not too bad?


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Never been a bother when I've went.


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

any one can walk in.its just like a regular shop ,no hassle no membership etc etc,these guys dont care who buys from them.


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

robtech said:


> any one can walk in.its just like a regular shop ,no hassle no membership etc etc,these guys dont care who buys from them.


Saw you out on Wednesday morning cleaning your car.... 3 buckets and dodging buses!....:thumb:

Steve


----------



## rag1873 (May 26, 2010)

chrissy14xsi said:


> next to the saab showroom under the kingston bridge


Thats The House of Sher thats there, similiar place though. 
Its round the corner from here, one street back from the clyde.


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Both owned by the same family.


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

mkv said:


> Saw you out on Wednesday morning cleaning your car.... 3 buckets and dodging buses!....:thumb:
> 
> Steve


uea,was even sweeping the road and the gutters ,flippin council are hopeless at doing it,reason is to stop the bloody dust going all over me...lol...mind you all i get is nutters coming upto me asking me 100s o ? about the car etc,then you get cheeky twats that say you will bring the rain,o what you doing that for.lol i feel like throwing the buckets at them...

was working on the car yesterday morning detailing the engine bay and some idiot banged into my rear bumper and nearly took my head off...its a knightmare but ive been doing work on the main road for 20 odd years so kinda used to it but its not exactly stress free.

lol was in dumfries at the weekend doing a tcut to a huge ex police ldv convoy quiet area no one about within 10 mins i had folk from out of knowhere doing the YOU DO OURS ? FECKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK OFFFFFFFFFFFF lol


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Passed you yesterday, never wanted to toot in case you stood up and cracked your head.


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

chisai said:


> Passed you yesterday, never wanted to toot in case you stood up and cracked your head.


nice 1 dude,mind you ive always got head phones in and half the time i dont pay a lot of attention to horns ( lol fnarr fnarr) yesterday was a day to detail some egine bits ,i stripped my rocker cover and fan and fan shroud out the car plus brackets,currently got them in paint waiting to dry.

had some nutter women yesterday tell me that ROOTES were coming back to linwood,she though my car was a hillman imp...lol what a nutter.

the joys of main road detailing it really attracts some nut cases


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

robtech said:


> uea,was even sweeping the road and the gutters ,flippin council are hopeless at doing it,reason is to stop the bloody dust going all over me...lol...mind you all i get is nutters coming upto me asking me 100s o ? about the car etc,then you get cheeky twats that say you will bring the rain,o what you doing that for.lol i feel like throwing the buckets at them...
> 
> was working on the car yesterday morning detailing the engine bay and some idiot banged into my rear bumper and nearly took my head off...its a knightmare but ive been doing work on the main road for 20 odd years so kinda used to it but its not exactly stress free.
> 
> lol was in dumfries at the weekend doing a tcut to a huge ex police ldv convoy quiet area no one about within 10 mins i had folk from out of knowhere doing the YOU DO OURS ? FECKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK OFFFFFFFFFFFF lol


Im on Glasgow Rd too, but have the luxury of a garage, but I know what you mean.
I was in Carnwath last Saturday working on a Scooby, big country estate, never saw a soul all day...It was great just to get the head down and get on.

Steve


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

Well I just popped in didn't see much in the way of any Sonax, but id top up my SRP stocks to the tune of an extra litre for under £8


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

Derek Mc said:


> Well I just popped in didn't see much in the way of any Sonax, but id top up my SRP stocks to the tune of an extra litre for under £8


blimey they had a fair bit on Friday

plenty of colour polish etc


----------

